# Pull starter not engaging (HS928)



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

This pull rope will pull free for 3 feet before it engages the motor. I've taken it apart and can't see anything wrong. What's going on?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The little metal wings that fling out to lock into the flywheel cup might be broken/missing, shown on the right in the picture below.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes broken or missing pawls as JnC stated or could be just gummed up in the springs. Take it apart and see what you got. Might just need a cleanup and lube.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice looking machine. If you can't start it, I'll gladly take it off your hands ! Shoot me a price via PM.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Very nice looking machine. If you can't start it, I'll gladly take it off your hands ! Shoot me a price via PM.


What a nice guy>>>


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

As easy as Hondas start.. You could take off the starter and wrap a cord around the starter cup and give it a half arsed pull and it would start.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

On my HS80, if I don't have the correct spring tension on the recoil rope, the large pull handle doesn't always seat perfectly. Sometimes a little moisture gets down into the mechanism and freezes, causing the same symptoms you describe. The quick fix is to take the tea kettle out and pour some boiling water down the rope hole. Later, I would bring the whole recoil starter inside, clean and lube it, wait for it to dry thoroughly (with the rope extended and a clamp holding it out. This would usually solve the problem for a few years.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Prime said:


> Yes broken or missing pawls as JnC stated or could be just gummed up in the springs. Take it apart and see what you got. Might just need a cleanup and lube.




Thanks. I'll give it a closer inspection


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

We recently had a member who had their Tecumseh freeze and have the same issue. His fixed itself as he used the electric start and then brought it inside a heated garage. Pull the starter off the engine and see if the little legs extend when you pull the rope. There should just be 3 small bolts holding it on there.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Over the years, I have had a number of the plastic started pulleys fail where the dogs ride . . . about the only fix is a new pulley, although they might be different now . . .


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

I tore it all down this morning and I'm baffled. Nothing broken. Pawls look fine, springs aren't broken either. 
The grease is really old and sticky though, so I'll clean it up and re grease to see if that helps


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

highdesignfool said:


> I tore it all down this morning and I'm baffled. Nothing broken. Pawls look fine, springs aren't broken either.
> The grease is really old and sticky though, so I'll clean it up and re grease to see if that helps


Cold will stiffen it up more . . . that may well be the problem.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

I checked out the parts drawing on Jacks and the larger spring that goes below the shoulder bolt was completely missing. I had something similar in my tool box and it works great. 
Honda part # 
28441-ZE2-W01


----------

